# Faelan today with his flyer



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey your snow is gone and it's not even July yet!
He did a great job, you can just tell he's having a blast!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - there are still remnants of snow in the shadowy areas and hills but luckily it was frozen enough yesterday that we weren't in a mud pit!

He does love his field work  and I am *really* happy with his pickup of the runner/cripple. My mentor and I had to really work that last year with me literally following Faelan through hill, vale, tunnels and brush; several sessions since he is neither force fetched nor collar conditioned and those were some mean ole birds. Oh, the poison ivy I got from a few of those sessions, but I do like the results!

Oh and the pheasant? Was still alive when Faelan delivered it to me - he has a such a great soft mouth.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I think Faelan did an excellent job also. Very nice!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

OK, time for a teachable moment here.

While on the line with a dog, be aware of shadows (yours, the judges, the marshall, etc.) and how they can distract or influence a dog. This applies to the training environment or in a Test or Trial setting. 

Visible motion is very distracting to a dog. It may cause a dog to miss its' mark or encourage an amped up dog to break.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> OK, time for a teachable moment here.
> 
> While on the line with a dog, be aware of shadows (yours, the judges, the marshall, etc.) and how they can distract or influence a dog. This applies to the training environment or in a Test or Trial setting.
> 
> Visible motion is very distracting to a dog. It may cause a dog to miss its' mark or encourage an amped up dog to break.


Thanks. Is there a way to lessen the shadow influence?

By visible motion do you mean my raising my head directly before sending him (I know I futzed with the leash in my right hand - the gunners were reloading and such - I usually just drop the leash), or the instructor raising her left hand followed by her right hand with papers in it to signal we were ready? 

My bending my left knee and stepping back with my right leg is his cue to get ready, and my stepping back for delivery is his cue not to front since he is an obedience dog as well.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

As a handler it's important to look around and be aware of things happening around the dog, and in front of the dog while at the line. The marshalls' shadow was directly in front of the dog. Her movements and the motion caused by the signal for the bird was right in line with the dog's view of the mark. Your job as a handler is to help your dog at the line giving it the best opportunity to see the marks clearly without undue distraction. The marshall should have known better than to be in that position, but you also should have asked her nicely to step back away from you and your dog.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> As a handler it's important to look around and be aware of things happening around the dog, and in front of the dog while at the line. The marshalls' shadow was directly in front of the dog. Her movements and the motion caused by the signal for the bird was right in line with the dog's view of the mark. Your job as a handler is to help your dog at the line giving it the best opportunity to see the marks clearly without undue distraction. The marshall should have known better than to be in that position, but you also should have asked her nicely to step back away from you and your dog.


Thanks again. I watched a video of a friend from the session and the marshal was further back; I am very glad you caught that and I can be on the lookout for it in the future.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

WHEEE!!! That was a good run! Good job Faelan!!! Does look cold... bbbrrr. I am ready for spring, someday it might get here.


----------

